# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  كل سنة وانتي طيبة الرائعة سلمى محمد الامين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرائعة سلمى محمد الامين تحتفل اليوم بعيد ميلادها
كل سنة وانتي طيبة سلمى
وان شاء الله عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بموفور الصحة والعافية





*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بموفور الصحة والعافية


بالجمبه

سلمي رائعة بمعني الكلمة 

وانت علرفت كيف 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بموفور الصحة والعافية


بالجمبه

سلمي رائعة بمعني الكلمة 

وانت علرفت كيف 




كلو من الفيس الكاشف الناس كيف

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جنس خفه عليك 

الحق صحبك يامرهف 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شفت ياكسلاوي خفت كولا ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شفت ياكسلاوي خفت كولا ههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههه
يا كثلاوى ادمج البوست دا ماشفتو الا لما نزلت بوستى 
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
غايتونس غايتو ..
انتو يا ناس حزب ابو مفراكة اقصد ابو جالا مالكم ومال حاجات زى دول تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة وعقبال مية شمعة 

بالجمبة تاني :

جهز الهدية  ياكسلاوي ماتبقا صور في البوست  ساي ولا بخليهم يعملو ليك بلوك 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هههههههههههههههههههه
يا كثلاوى ادمج البوست دا ماشفتو الا لما نزلت بوستى 
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
غايتونس غايتو ..
انتو يا ناس حزب ابو مفراكة اقصد ابو جالا مالكم ومال حاجات زى دول تهئ تهئ تهئ 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااا



*

----------


## samawal

*عيد ميلاد السعــد
عيد ميلاد الفـــرح
عيد ميلاد الصبــا
عيد ميلاد الحسن
عيد ميلاد الشفافية
عيد ميلاد النرجسية
عيد ميلاد الجمال
عيد ميلادي الهنا
عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة
هو عيد ميلادك أنتي
فعيد ميلاد جديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد
وكل عام وأنتي بخير
وكل عام والسعد بك يسير

 
 
 






*

----------


## samawal

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
سلمى يا رائعة 

 


يلا يا كولا همتك وزع مع الجماعة 


*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الرائعة سلمى محمد الامين تحتفل اليوم بعيد ميلادها
كل سنة وانتي طيبة سلمى
وان شاء الله عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بموفور الصحة والعافية









شكراً 
مريخابى كسلاوى 
سلمت وسلمت الأيادى 
لك كل الود والتقدير







تخريمة:
وين الهدية؟؟





*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					






كل  عام وأنت صديقى الرائع 
كولا 
لك همسة شكر من القلب













تخريمة :
الهدية 
الهدية 
الهدية
عوووووووووووك



*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جنس خفه عليك 

الحق صحبك يامرهف 










هديتى هسع ناووووووووووووو
يا مرتضي دياب

*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







وإنت طيب 
شكراً 
مريخابى كسلاوى

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*من القلـب أقول للعزيـزة الملكة سلمي كل عام وأنتِ بخيـر بمناسبـة عيـد ميـلادها وعقبـال الــ100
 
سنـة يا رب وينعاد عليكِ بالصحة والسلامة يا اميرة الحسان 
 



 
وهي أحلى هديــة لعيـونك إنشالله تعجبك


 
فلـكل من يحب الجميـلة سلمي  فليشاركها التهنـئة 
 
العطر الفواح 

*

----------


## سامرين

*يا طيور الصبح هللى
 ويا نجوم السماء ابقى فى السماء ولا تغربى 
يا زهور الربيع تفتحى 
وافتحى ابواب الحياه لكل زهرة تأبى التفتح
 فاليوم عيد ميلاد صديقتي
 اليوم اجمل الايام واروع الليالى
 اليوم غنت الساعات 
ورقصت الثوانى 
اليوم انحنى التاريخ 
وقبلت السفن الموانئ 
اليوم عيد ميلاد أختي
 اليوم عيد ميلاد صديقتى
 اليوم تبتسم البحار 
تتراقص الامواج 
تعزف الاشجار روائع الانغام على اوتار الخمائل 
بحلول عيد ميلاد 
أختي وصديقتي سلمى 
وعقبال 100 سنة يا رب 
وموفقه فى كل الدروب


356602976042.jpg[/img]



*

----------


## سامرين

*
*

----------


## المريود

*عام سعيد
و عمر مديد
 وهبك الله فيه ما تحب و ما تريد
*

----------

